# URGENT HELP WITH TEL NUMBER PLEASE



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

We are off to ivi alicante tomorrow and the clinic have informed me that none of my paper work has been received (sent it by recorded mail).  

I have tried to call them but none of my phones will get through.

Can someoneplease reply with the tel number they use to phone ivi alicante.

Many thanks

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Baby cat, these are the numbers i have

966 012 490 (main reception)

638 364 826 (International team - Lara)

679 988 457 (Lara in emergency)

I have just literally got an email from lara so maybe try emailing her too?

P.S put 0034 infront of numbers if calling from uk

hope this helps 
nat x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

thank bbbbbbbnmjhhhhhhhhhhs Nat
a me
I got thrujjjjjk-[ppppppppyh....thats


Sorry cat on keyboard again!!!
I got through and everything is sorted. will update on my return Monday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

